# code for car 300d blauwpunkt please help me



## boss123456 (Nov 16, 2008)

7 647 852 320
car 300 d
gm0300m5280706
90532620


i need a code for my car radio 

thank


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Very little chance of getting it back unless you can get the radio professionally decoded.

If you can prove you own/bought the radio, then there may be a chance the manufacturuer could do it.

Did you not get a card with the radio code on? Check your vehicle manuals.


----------



## ivancrobh (Dec 2, 2008)

Please a Code for may CAR Radio BLAUPUNKT 300D
GM0300V6106555
90532620
Thanks!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

All radio codes are different, otherwise, there would be no point in them as people could still steal it and enter the generic code.


----------

